# Tohatsu 20 hp Need help with leak !



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

I cant seem to find this leak, everytime I get out of water I have this problem! I clean it but comes back , I dont have a clue can anyone help me please? Its a 2013 Tohatsu 20 hp outboard tiller, no electric start or trim. Only thing I have done is change impeller but didnt have problem for months after.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure what I'm looking at. Is the light blue the leak? If so it could be hot exhaust and hot oil.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

If it is what appears to be a very slow oil leak, running down the shaft of the motor, I may have a similar issue with my 2013 30 HP Mercury (made by Tohatsu). However, i also cannot tell from the photos.


----------



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

lastcast said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at. Is the light blue the leak? If so it could be hot exhaust and hot oil.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the light blue is leak, I have looked all over motor but cannot find where oil is coming from


----------



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

Geezer said:


> If it is what appears to be a very slow oil leak, running down the shaft of the motor, I may have a similar issue with my 2013 30 HP Mercury (made by Tohatsu). However, i also cannot tell from the photos.



The only thing I have ever done is replace water pump, but if you look at leak it is above the bolts where I broke the bottom half apart?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

bayfishing850 said:


> The only thing I have ever done is replace water pump, but if you look at leak it is above the bolts where I broke the bottom half apart?


A small amount of oil appears to be dripping somewhere above the back side of the gray rubber hose & ending up on the bottom of it between the two red marks. I can only see it by using a small mirror. It runs out the drain holes in the bottom of the motor out on the shaft & sometimes down as far as the cavitation plate. Just prior to this starting, I had a Mercury Marine repairman replace my remote throttle control & he was working on that side. He failed to crank the motor to check the control out, hooked it up wrong, resulting in my motor cranking at full throttle on a cold morning. After this was fixed, I started seeing the oil. When this was pointed out, I was told that the gray rubber hose is not an oil line & the repairman basically just ignored it. I also changed the oil & filter around that time & am hoping that this is just a little oil that escaped, during the oil change, & is working itself out. However, I used a funnel, was very careful & the filter is on the other side of the motor. In addition, my oil level does not seem to be going down. Anyone have any ideas or know what that gray rubber hose is, which is just behind the yellow dip stick?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the same motor and the same discoloration. Mine showed up after I sprayed the engine down with Boe Shield. Which reminds me, do not get corrosion x or any similar product near the trim relay on these motors or it will fail. Happened to me twice.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a 30hp with the same discoloration, just not as large of an area. Its normal from what I have seen. There is no liquid or wet leak and I attribute the discoloration to hot exhaust. I have not given it a second thought or paid any attention to it. I have no fluid leaks or problems with my motor.


----------



## snookdaddy (Oct 27, 2017)

Did you ever figure out the leak? having the same issue with a 20hp nissan


----------



## snookdaddy (Oct 27, 2017)

did you ever find a solution to the problem? i have a 2013 20hp nissan w/ the same issue


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

My dealings with Johnson/Evinrude, is if the oil coming from the exhaust port has a strong odor (smell of gear/foot oil) the shaft seal is most likely ruptured. Located in the driveshaft housing (mid-section). Replace the oil seal and o-ring gasket. Also check the foot for water in the gear oil. 
If it's has the smell of gasoline with oil, it's somewhat normal. Caused by not burning the fuel/oil efficiently. Maybe you mixed too much oil in the fuel (2 stroke motors). If it bothers you, try measuring the correct amount of 2 cycle oil in the fuel (proper ratio) the next time you fill the tank up. Maybe check, replace your plugs. If the oil rings are weak, it could be blow-by. Run a "slightly" hotter plug.

***I'm sure Tohatsu's are the same way.


----------

